# Festplatte sichern (...zuvor partitionieren?)



## Kai-Behncke (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich will heute meine Festplatte sichern (unter Linux).
Das Problem: Ich habe zwei Partitionen mit Windows (NTFS-Dateisystem) und eine Partition wo Linux läuft.
Muß ich jetzt, bevor ich das alles auf meine externe Festplatte ziehe, dort auch drei Partitionen einrichten. Kann ich dort Partitionen mit unterschiedlichen Dateisystemen anlegen, wie muß ich vorgehen?
Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar....


----------



## Sinac (22. Oktober 2005)

Also theoretisch reicht es wenn du dir auf der externen Platte 2 Verezichnisse anlegst (z.B. Windows und Linux) und dann mit cp oder cpio den kompletten Inhalt der Partitionenen umkopierst. Dann könntest du wenn mal was schief geht das ganze z.B. mit Knoppix wieder zurück schieben und hättest das alte System.
Du könntest auch dd dafür nehmen, aber da solltest du sehr vorsichtig sein, dd kopiert keine Dateien, sondern sektoren und zerschießt dir die Partitionstabelle wenn die Partitionen nicht exakt gleich groß. AUßerdem weiß ich nicht wie es da mit NTFS aussieht.
Musst natürlich schaun welchen Kernel du hast, wegen NTFS Support.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Kai-Behncke (22. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Antwort.
Also ich hab jetzt auf der externen Festplatte keine  Partitionen angelegt, ich hab das externe Laufwerk eingebunden und dann mittels
dd =if/dev/hda of=/dev/sda eine Kopie sämtlicher Partitionen auf der externen Festplatte erzeugen können. Die waren auch im richtigen Dateisystem-format (so wie angelegt) (bei mir war das NTFS für windows (na gut, ganz genau muesste es glaub ich FAT32 sein, egal), und LINUX bzw. LINUX-swap. Alles gut also.


----------

